# Influencia asiática en Lima



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Aqui les van unas cuantas fotos que muestran la influencia que ha tenido nuestra ciudad gracias a la migración asiática y a los intercambios culturales.

Influencia japonesa, china y algo de la India




















































































































































































































Y eso es todo :cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos de verdad impresionante construcciones, vaya que si hay harta influencia asiatica en Lima.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

lo de bollywood querer imitar las danzas noc... me parece un poco pacharaco jajaj pero cada quién con sus gustos. Sin duda para mi la influencia japonesa es la mejor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Realmente existe una gran influencia asiática en nuestro país. Muy entretenido el recorrido por esa Lima cada día más cosmopolita. Las hindusadas del cine City Hall son para pegarse un tiro. 

Me gustaron las fotos.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

No pensé que existiera tanta influencia asiática en el país, menos de India...a las justas sabía algo de los chinos coolíes que vinieron en el siglo XIX trayendo sus costumbres...pero no pensé que hubiera más influencia que esa jeje

En fin, buenas fotos


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

大きな写真 or 重大的照片 :lol: ! Se ve bien el barrio chino , anios de anios que no voy por ahi ! Buen trabajo Juan!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

En Jesús María hay bastante influencia japonesa no?


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Exrexnotex said:


> 大きな写真 or 重大的照片 :lol: ! Se ve bien el barrio chino , anios de anios que no voy por ahi ! Buen trabajo Juan!


 
Iつはこの言語でどちらかに関して書くが、それをXDとにかくする !!!!!! :lol:

En fin buen thread  Super buenas las fotos :banana: El teatro Peruano Japones es muy bueno  JUsto antes de ayer fui a ver Puro CUento :lol: El barrio chino despues de su remodelacion hace ya casi 10 años ha quedado muy bueno :banana: y de hecho mas chino =P jejeje eso de los hindues se esta esparciendo por todo el centro =P cada vez hay mas y mas locales de ropa y cosas :banana:


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Me agrada el barrio chino, nunca me había dado cuenta de los detalles en ambos bancos :nuts: buenas fotos Juan


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ Que hasta los avisos estan en chino? Me imagino que ahi dice Banco de Credito :lol:
Buen thread.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:lol::lol:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

No cabe la menor duda que la influencia asiática en Lima fue muy grande, presente en la comida y hasta en los apellidos

En cerro Azul está el cementario japones.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Desconocía de la oleada hindú, es que acaso hay mujeres en Lima que visten mostrando el ombligo? me gusta la idea.

interesante.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuy chèvere el thread!!!! un tema totalmente acorde con el feeling del thread... la arquitectura y el urbanismo.

Excelentes las fotos.


----------



## fer128 (Dec 5, 2005)

que buen thread... es muy interesante la mezcla de una cultura latina con otra oriental... al menos en la comida queda muy bien


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Cuando no los asiaticos en todos lados...*


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ME PARECE MAGNÍFICO EL APORTE DE LA CULTURA ASIÁTICA EN NUESTRO PAÍS,POCO A POCO VA CONTRIBUYENDO Y ENRRIQUECIENDO NUESTRA PROPIA CULTURA PERUANA A TRAVES DEL TIEMPO.
CHEVERES LAS FOTOS.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Excelente! 
Me parece o no me acuerdo? Haber si me ayudan.
Pero me parece que cuando el barrio Chino era mas cochinito me sentia mas como en un verdadero barrio Chino.
El de New york por ejemplo es cochinazo y el de los Angeles es todo nice.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

bonito e interesante, la mejor contribución que dejaron esos chinos fueron el barrio chino donde se encuentra comida chifa muy rica , me gusta ir a capon, y tambien me gusta comprar esos conejos de caramelo que venden que se parecen a las frunas jeje , saludos.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

nekun20 said:


> bonito e interesante, la mejor contribución que dejaron esos chinos fueron el barrio chino donde se encuentra comida chifa muy rica , me gusta ir a capon, y* tambien me gusta comprar esos conejos de caramelo que venden que se parecen a las frunas jeje *, saludos.


它被稱為水稻糖果!!! *:3*
.
.
.
.
:lol: 
Se llaman caramelos de arroz :banana: en muchos chifas te los regalan


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Aha ! Nuestro pais tiene bastante influencia oriental, ademas de agregar que tienen una caracteristica e interesantisima arquitectura en sus edificios, herencia de siglos pasados... Las 4 primeras fotos si no muestran identidad alguna con dicha arquitectura oriental, solo hay nombres ahi... Los demas edificios en el resto de fotos asi como el barrio chino estan bien cheveres....


----------

